

How to handle long-running queries in MySQL - tdieds
http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2013/10/11/handling-long-running-queries-in-mysql-with-percona-xtrabackup/

======
taf2
Wouldn't it make more sense to run the long running SQL on its on slave and
the backups on a different slave? The long running queries in the example were
reads so this would make more sense? Maybe it's a cost issue?

